# My 2003 350z....



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

This is before my RS*R spring install, so the car is now .6 of an ince lower...
































[/QUOTE]


Mods and more pics of my car on my cardomain link in my sig.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Sorry I dont really like the wheels.... But the car itself is sick nice drop...What are the other mods


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if that car was a woman............that would be a very provocative stance she is in :thumbup: i love that ass.


i hate bling but man o man do i love chrome on white :thumbup:

you should look into that black out film for your tails, i think that would look real nice and clean.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

very hot love the wheels and the paint










nice clean install :thumbup:


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

is it just me or is your left tailpipe a bit off center? look to be a bit too far off to the left. simple fix, but i am anal about things like that. looks great otherwise. very clean.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You bastard! ... its 1/4 inch lower.. gotta get it adjusted.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

my roommate has a Z also with an Invidia exhaust. after he got it installed i said the same thing to him. for some reason if pipes are off center it drives me nuts. here's a pic of our cars:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

great car ruben. ide kill for a new 350....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

your fat ass fits in there?


j/k

i like the wheels man that shit is dope. mad ill


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

pretty sweet! say, does that amp give you automatic heated seats?  but seriously, love the way you mounted the subs, and which do you listen to more, the stereo, or the awasome borla exhaust?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

OMG!!!!!Your car is soooooo badass! Do try that taillight film or Niteshades.. also you should get your wheels powdercoated bronze, maybe its me but Im not a huge fan of chrome. Im going to find out where you live and steal your car......


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Your 350 is looking real good these days. My wife has had her eye on the 350 lately and has been mentioning it to me quite a bit. I think we may have to try to find one. Those rims look tight on there. You know you were only one Maxima from having gone through the whole Nissan car line.  Getting one of those next?

Keep up the good work man. :thumbup:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Finally some Image Dynamics love!!! I would lose those grills though, tacky IMO.

What Model subs are those? I have an IDQ10 v.2.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

That's one sweet Z Ruben. The license plate is cool too, I remember I voted for that one. :thumbup:


PS- Doesn't the car go low enough when you're in it?  JK


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> your fat ass fits in there?
> 
> 
> j/k
> ...


I use both seats.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

mzanubis said:


> pretty sweet! say, does that amp give you automatic heated seats?  but seriously, love the way you mounted the subs, and which do you listen to more, the stereo, or the awasome borla exhaust?


Probably about 50/50 since the header install.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Your 350 is looking real good these days. My wife has had her eye on the 350 lately and has been mentioning it to me quite a bit. I think we may have to try to find one. Those rims look tight on there. You know you were only one Maxima from having gone through the whole Nissan car line.  Getting one of those next?
> 
> Keep up the good work man. :thumbup:


I've owned

3 Maximas
1 Infiniti I30t
1 Infiniti Q45
1 sentra
2 altimas
1 Frontier S/C

And now the 350... 

no pathfinder, titan, or armada... yet


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Finally some Image Dynamics love!!! I would lose those grills though, tacky IMO.
> 
> What Model subs are those? I have an IDQ10 v.2.


The Image dynamics came as a result of Tekmode (a member here) and his glowing review and recommendation. 

Yes they are v2, and the grills were the least ghey I could find, flames where the other choice at circuit city that day. I need something there as I still use the car to carry golf clubs and shit. :thumbup:


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

nice car... what else are you doing to it?


----------

